# Happy B'Day Cheerful Cosette is 5 Years Young!



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

:wub:We had so much fun Celebrating Cosette's 5th Birthday! No words can describe how much we love her and enjoy her. Cosette is the one that sparked such an obsessive adoration for this breed.

Cosette can play fetch with a tiny cat ball 24/7. We have to literally stock up on these tiny cat balls at Christmas, as it is the only time I can find them. I couldn't even find them at Superzoo in Vegas, which broke my heart since we were down to our last few.

Cosette is what brought us here to SM years ago and we have made some fantastic Spoiled Maltese friends over the years. 

There is a Korean tradition that celebration of birthdays is blessed by blessing others around you. Cosette certainly wants to share Joy and Blessings back out to all of her friends here on SM ~~~ and she is for the 1st time in 5 years also trying out her new Korean style cut as well ~~~~ although the way I styled her it is kind of a Korean/Parisean style! 

Thank you sweet Le Petite Cosy Cosette for all the love you have blessed us with over the years. Picture of her the first day we saw her as a puppy is included.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Hedy, she is perfect...and I know whe Blesses your home everyday!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What an adorable girl she is...and I love her name! Happy Birthday Cosette!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

She's so beautiful! Happy happy 5th birthday to sweet Cosy!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is so beautiful. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Cosette! :flowers:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday sweet and pretty Cosette!! You are a very blessed pup to have a mommy who loves and cares for you so. Love and hugs!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Oh Hedy, she is perfect...and I know whe Blesses your home everyday!!!


Oh sweet Lydia -- we thank you and ARE thankful for your friendship :wub:




Bailey&Me said:


> What an adorable girl she is...and I love her name! Happy Birthday Cosette!


Thank you so much ~~ she was named after Cosette from Les Miserable == we are obsessed with Les Miserable (the music, the show, the movie, Hugh Jackman :thumbsup



mylittleleo said:


> She's so beautiful! Happy happy 5th birthday to sweet Cosy!


:wub: thank you thank you :wub:



mdbflorida said:


> She is so beautiful. Happy Birthday.


:wub: thanks so much Boo and Zach :wub:



Kathleen said:


> Happy Birthday Beautiful Cosette! :flowers:


:wub: many thanks :wub:



puppydoll said:


> Happy Birthday sweet and pretty Cosette!! You are a very blessed pup to have a mommy who loves and cares for you so. Love and hugs!!


:wub: the warmest of thanks dear friend :wub:

Here is a picture of Cosette way back as a wee pup!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy birthday, beautiful girl :heart:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cozette! She is just the same age as my Truffles and Emma! They both just turned 5 in Sept. We have all been bitten by the Maltese bug for sure!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You are a little jewel, sweetie - happy birthday.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweet Cosette! You're like a Little Angel!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHappy Birthday pretty girl.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Beautiful Cosette happy 5th birthday, you are such a delight to look at, sweet one you bring love and joy to your family. May you be blessed with many healthy and happy years:wub:

Hedy Matilda is addicted to balls, even sleeps with them in her mouth:wub:
years ago Matilda lost her favorite ball, I looked everywhere for one, out of desperation I shared on SM, and ask them to pm me if they found this certain ball, for weeks Matilda received balls in the mail, every time she got a package I teared up thinking about how blessed we were to have such wonderful friends on SM. I will NEVER forget them:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Happy fifth birthday, beautiful princess, Cozette!!!:wub:*


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Fee said:


> Happy birthday, beautiful girl :heart:


Thank you sweet Boyce :wub:



pammy4501 said:


> Happy Birthday Cozette! She is just the same age as my Truffles and Emma! They both just turned 5 in Sept. We have all been bitten by the Maltese bug for sure!


Yes, I think I remember seeing pictures of Truffles and Emma as newborns -- certainly gave me puppy fever back then ~~~ Yeah for all our 5 Year Forever Young fur babies :wub:



wkomorow said:


> You are a little jewel, sweetie - happy birthday.


Thank you Walter, so much :wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> Happy Birthday Sweet Cosette! You're like a Little Angel!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Yes, Deb ~~ an Angel for sure :wub: as are all 4 of your Angels :wub:



pippersmom said:


> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHappy Birthday pretty girl.


Thank you Pipper! :wub:



donnad said:


> Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!


Thank you Donna



Matilda's mommy said:


> Beautiful Cosette happy 5th birthday, you are such a delight to look at, sweet one you bring love and joy to your family. May you be blessed with many healthy and happy years:wub:
> 
> Hedy Matilda is addicted to balls, even sleeps with them in her mouth:wub:
> years ago Matilda lost her favorite ball, I looked everywhere for one, out of desperation I shared on SM, and ask them to pm me if they found this certain ball, for weeks Matilda received balls in the mail, every time she got a package I teared up thinking about how blessed we were to have such wonderful friends on SM. I will NEVER forget them:wub:


I love hearing that Matilda loves her balls and sleep with them too. Cosette has the ball right in front of her nose when she sleeps ~~~ but that is cute that Matilda has the ball IN HER mouth!! so cute :wub:

Indeed ~~ good friends and loving Aunties and Uncles here on SM :wub:



Sylie said:


> *Happy fifth birthday, beautiful princess, Cozette!!!:wub:*


Thank you dear Sylvia :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Absolutely picture perfect. What a little doll.

Happy Fifth Birthday Cosette


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:heart:Happy 5th Birthday Beautiful Cosette!:heart:

Hedy, Cosette is so beautiful that she almost looks like a porcelain doll doggie ... everything about her is gorgeous. :wub:

I love the Korean tradition of passing on blessing to others on birthdays ... that is lovely. You certainly are blessed with your precious angel, Cosette ... and, as she is with you. :wub::wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

C........Cutie patootie she is:Sooo cute:

O........Of course she is also BELLISSIMA:tender:

S........Should we also say that she is STUNNING?:ThankYou:

E........Everybody wants to have a Cosette:Good luck:

T........The true is that she is only one of a kind:wub:

T........The month of October is HER month:chili:

E........Everybody wishes her HAPPY BIRTHDAY, because today she is HI 5:smilie_daumenpos:






*


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lynda said:


> Absolutely picture perfect. What a little doll.
> 
> Happy Fifth Birthday Cosette


Thank you so much Lynda ~~ I don't know if I sent you a note that your newest siggies is just so darling! :wub:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :heart:Happy 5th Birthday Beautiful Cosette!:heart:
> 
> Hedy, Cosette is so beautiful that she almost looks like a porcelain doll doggie ... everything about her is gorgeous. :wub:
> 
> I love the Korean tradition of passing on blessing to others on birthdays ... that is lovely. You certainly are blessed with your precious angel, Cosette ... and, as she is with you. :wub::wub:


Thanks so much Marie -- Cosette does sometimes act like a doll too ~~ we are very blessed by this little one ~~ thank you for your sweet words! :wub:



Piccolina said:


> C........Cutie patootie she is:Sooo cute:
> 
> O........Of course she is also BELLISSIMA:tender:
> 
> ...



Thank you thank you :wub: This is our 1st special poem from you Sammy :wub: ~~ we feel so special and your poems are so very nice and treasured :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Cosette little cutie!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday, sweet Cosette!

Hope you enjoyed your special day!

Love all your beautiful photos!!!! 

:dothewave:arty::dothewave:arty:


Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday little cutie.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Hedy

October is a special month for us! Hope Cosette had a great Birthday on her special 5th!

xo
Kim


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Happy Birthday, Cosette little cutie!


:wub: thank you :wub:



Alexa said:


> Happy 5th Birthday, sweet Cosette!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your special day!
> 
> ...


many thanks dear Ullana :wub:



sdubose said:


> Happy Birthday little cutie.


thank you so much Shelley



kd1212 said:


> Hey Hedy
> 
> October is a special month for us! Hope Cosette had a great Birthday on her special 5th!
> 
> ...


Kim ~~ next year, we'll have a Pawty to celebrate together ~~ you are so good to bake a cute bone cake for Tyler ~~ :wub:



:wub::wub: and here is some pics of Cosette over the last 5 years === her styling has just recently changed drastically


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweetie, may you keep bringing love and joy to your family with that pretty face and cute smile that you have.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I just love her! :wub: what a sweet little doll she is. Happy Birthday Cossette, she is close to the same age as my Lola.


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

happy birthday lovely girl.
We wish you many more happy years.


----------

